# Ask: Can I hook up my dvd recorder to the 811?



## ggnuncleb (Jul 11, 2004)

I have a panasonic DMR-HS2 DVD recorder. How do i hook it up? I have dishnetwork HD811 receiver. The back of the 811 has input 1 a/v input 2 A/v,s/video and output a/v 1 output a/v2 also Y,Pb,Pr which is hooked up to my TV. The back of the DVD has input 1 a/v input 2 a/v output 1 a/v output2 a/v and Y,Pb,Pr . I can't figure out how to get it working.


----------



## spiff72 (Aug 20, 2004)

ggnuncleb said:


> I have a panasonic DMR-HS2 DVD recorder. How do i hook it up? I have dishnetwork HD811 receiver. The back of the 811 has input 1 a/v input 2 A/v,s/video and output a/v 1 output a/v2 also Y,Pb,Pr which is hooked up to my TV. The back of the DVD has input 1 a/v input 2 a/v output 1 a/v output2 a/v and Y,Pb,Pr . I can't figure out how to get it working.


I am not familiar with the DMR-HS2, but I have a Sony DVD recorder. You just have to hook one of the outputs (Svideo or comososite and the red/white audio connections) of the 811 to an input on the DVD recorder. Then there I suspect you have to switch the DVD-R to view the that input (probably called something like "line1" or "line-in". Assuming that DVD-R has a tuner, try an "input select" function for the DVD-R to see that input. Once you find it, you can record off that input.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

The inputs on the back of the 811 are for people that used up all the inputs on their TV. The outputs are always on, so you just have to hook up one of them. The only down side is the 811 will not output 16x9 on svideo.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

the_bear said:


> The inputs on the back of the 811 are for people that used up all the inputs on their TV. The outputs are always on, so you just have to hook up one of them. The only down side is the 811 will not output 16x9 on svideo.


Actually, the downconverted output will be letterboxed if the program being recorded was in HD. Looks great on my 4:3 Sony 32" HD monitor.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

Cholly said:


> Looks great on my 4:3 Sony 32" HD monitor.


But, the majority of us 811 owners have 16x9 TVs.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

the_bear said:


> But, the majority of us 811 owners have 16x9 TVs.


 :bowdown:


----------

